# TEam Radio Shak invitation to TDF?



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

So , because lance is on that team , does that automatically mean an invitation to to the TDF for Team Hogie Shack ?!


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

probably worked out in advance, so yes. and that is team Radio Flyer shack


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

The attention that Lance brings to the tour world wide, his team will definately be invited.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Covered in the first paragraph of the press release. Which I suppose just means that they really want to go to The Tour. I really doubt that they wont be invited.

http://ir.radioshackcorporation.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=398636

"Beginning in 2010, Lance Armstrong will compete for Team RadioShack as a cyclist, runner and triathlete in events around the world, including the 2010 Tour de France."


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

The Tour will certainly want Lance there, but they will have to look like a competitive team in the early season to get an invite. We don't even know who will be on the roster, yet, and they have to be more than just a glamour selection. They almost have to win at least one race, don't you think?

That said, Chocolate Jacques and Linda McCartney got in, didn't they?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Nevermind the fact that they can provide bricks of AA batteries for $2!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

funny we just got an announcement internally that our company T-Mobile is partnering with RS as another retail partner to sell our phone. Will RS do what Target does and have smaller sponsors jump in LOL


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

If Team Radio Shack can obtain a ProTour license they would be a virtual (literal?) shoe-in for the TdF.

JSR


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

Lance has raced on some strange teams....Postal Service (it was cool and all, but does the postal service really need marketing...on our dime...or stamp), Discovery Channel, Astana (a conglomo of Khazakistanian firms) and now Radio Shack. When was the last time any of you were in a Radio Shack? Where are the Apple's, Tom Tom's, Twitter's, Google's or Cola's in cycling? For that matter, why don't several of the bike part manufacturers join together for the ultimate bike-based sponsorship?

Radio Shack...seriously? Were TG&Y, Woolworth and Circuit City too busy to buck up? How about Orange Julius or Aldi? Team Oldsmobile has a nice ring to it.


---Sorry to start this so late, I didn't see the similar conversation in the rumors thread.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I was in a Radio Shack last month. Needed a few parts and they were handy. Closer than Fry's.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

I like the idea of Radio shack sponsoring a team. I bet the public and definitely cyclist will support Radio Shack more because of it. It's a great move by them. Is there any Radio Shack's over seas? It's almost as cool as Old Spice sponsoring Tony Stuart. Kinda retro IMO.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

OMG Voodoo, Old Spice would have been a perfect sponsor for lance.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I thought it was Rat Shack! That place sucks!


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

real stonie said:


> Where are the Apple's, Tom Tom's, Twitter's, Google's or Cola's in cycling? For that matter, why don't several of the bike part manufacturers join together for the ultimate bike-based sponsorship?
> Radio Shack...seriously? Were TG&Y, Woolworth and Circuit City too busy to buck up? How about Orange Julius or Aldi? Team Oldsmobile has a nice ring to it.


It's tradition. All cycling team sponsors sell odd stuff. Italian coffee makers, Belgian flooring, an eastern European Country...you get the idea.

In that context, Radio Shack is borderline normal.


P.S.: I, too, have always wondered why the US Postal Service wanted to advertise in Europe. Weird, that.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

So let's say Team Radio Shack/Livestrong gets a 2010 ProTour license, and Astana keeps their license next year. Would there be room for yet another ProTour team, if this rumored Spanish team gets chartered, with Contador on it?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

real stonie said:


> Lance has raced on some strange teams....Postal Service (it was cool and all, but does the postal service really need marketing...on our dime...or stamp), Discovery Channel, Astana (a conglomo of Khazakistanian firms) and now Radio Shack. When was the last time any of you were in a Radio Shack? Where are the Apple's, Tom Tom's, Twitter's, Google's or Cola's in cycling? For that matter, why don't several of the bike part manufacturers join together for the ultimate bike-based sponsorship?
> 
> Radio Shack...seriously? Were TG&Y, Woolworth and Circuit City too busy to buck up? How about Orange Julius or Aldi? Team Oldsmobile has a nice ring to it.
> 
> ...


I was thinking Dairy Queen as a secondary sponsor.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

US Postal Service competes with UPS, Fed Ex, DHL and others for the very lucrative package service. Contrary to popular belief, they are self funded and do not take taxpayer money.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

JSR said:


> If Team Radio Shack can obtain a ProTour license they would be a virtual (literal?) shoe-in for the TdF.
> 
> JSR


I think that if they are riding for Lance and have Johann as manager then they would stand a pretty damn good chance. It would be a challenge thats for sure since there are some strong contenders around that would make it much closer. Useing this year as a kind of quide and Lance being older I don't think that it would be such domanation as it has been in the past.


----------



## kush (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok so it seems that a sponsor that is a $5bln revenue company with 6000 stores, 35,000 employees is not good enough to sponsor a pro team. 

Let's just take a quick look at the other sponsors. Let me sum it up for you. Cheese makers ... laminate flooring ... agricultural tubing ... liquified gas ... and my personal favorite, a near-bankrupt post-soviet government that can't pay team salaries. Yes, folks, how dare they!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I once met a nice girl in a Radio Shack in Orange County.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Pick up your Shimano Dura-Ace Di2 at Radio Scrap.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd love to see a team entirely sponsored by cycling related businesses. Kinda like the cervelo test team.. Throw in Zipp, SRAM, Assos, Pearl, etc... That would be pretty cool. 

Personally I don't even know what some of those companies are. I don't care enough to look up when they actually do. It would make a lot of sense to me to have cycling companies sponsoring cyclists.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

i am sure that LA worked out the TDF invite in advance, with a few caveats: they need a credible roster, they need a credible manager(JB), they need some early results. bumping a team like Skil would not be a big deal I think.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

iliveonnitro said:


> OMG Voodoo, Old Spice would have been a perfect sponsor for lance.


+eleventy.

i would love to see a LA swagger commecial. like a bunch of bullies on bmx bikes snapping towels at him on teh way home from the pool when he was young. in that nasty 1980s clarity.
cut to show armstrong watching this on an old tv.
"that was me, lance armstrong. but then i tried swagger, by old spice. who's snapping now?"
bonus points if they have him in a smoking jacket cracking walnuts.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Are there Radio Shack stores in Europe? 

What ever happened to Tandy? Wasn't it Radio Shack/Tandy at one time?


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

moonmoth said:


> So let's say Team Radio Shack/Livestrong gets a 2010 ProTour license, and Astana keeps their license next year. Would there be room for yet another ProTour team, if this rumored Spanish team gets chartered, with Contador on it?


Astana won't have a licence to keep and I doubt they'd get another one with the money problems the Astana sponsors have had coupled with the return of Vino (and maybe Kaschekin).

The ProTour licence for Astana is held by the management company Olympus SARL which happens to be owned by Johan Bruyneel. He goes from Astana to Radioshack, then Astana no longer have a ProTour licence and Radioshack all of a sudden do (or at least first negotiating rights to renew).


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

MikeBiker said:


> Are there Radio Shack stores in Europe?
> 
> What ever happened to Tandy? Wasn't it Radio Shack/Tandy at one time?


I actually know a daughter of a high level RS exec. They have been really pushing to get stores in Europe as there aren't many big box retailers there that can undercut them on electronic crap by 60% like here.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

seeborough said:


> P.S.: I, too, have always wondered why the US Postal Service wanted to advertise in Europe. Weird, that.


They do offer worldwide service


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

real stonie said:


> When was the last time any of you were in a Radio Shack?


I actually went there for European outlet adapters the other day, go figure.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Astana + Vino will not be invited to the Tour next year, pro tour license or not.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

I actually like radio shack, small, good service, hard to find stuff. I am sure all the kids dis the "trash-80" but, it was good computer.. since it was the only freaking one you could get


----------

